# can you tell me the difference between KUBOTA KX200-2 with HITACHI EX200-2



## strangehand (Oct 6, 2008)

I find the similar machines in my hometown....
It is the first time for me to see KUBOTA big excavator in china!
pictures....


----------



## strangehand (Oct 6, 2008)

*the following pictures!*

if you like kubota mini excavator pictures, please logo in strangehand.cn


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to the site.

I went to your site but I do not understand Chinese, sorry.

As far as the difference between the photos of the Kubota and Hitachi. Obviously one is gray and orange , the other is orange and gray. 

But then I am color blind so who knows?


----------



## strangehand (Oct 6, 2008)

*Thank to your humoristic relay, Dear tgeb!*

Firstly, Welcome to log in my web,although the language is chinese.:thumbup:
Secondly, I ask the KUBOTA dealer in china whether kubota company produce big excavators. They tell me the KUBOT big excavators only sale in japan. But they don't tell me the difference between KUBOTA and HITACHI.
Thirdly, I want to share beautiful pictures with your. my email is :[email protected]


----------

